# Anyone here using TouchOSC with Cubase nowadays? Help!



## OneManOrchestra (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi there!

I dusted off my old iPad 1 (the classic!) and decided to use it with TouchOSC which I purchased many years ago, but never used a lot. I have the bridge running on my Windows 10 PC and using Cubase 10.5's "Generic Remote" and the help of a couple of videos of other cubase users using TouchOSC I've managed to create a fader that controls the volume of the selected track. Changing the fader in Cubase itself results in the fader updating on the iPad as well.

Next up is a "toggle snap" button. I tried every tip and tutorial but I can't seem to make a toggle button that reacts to the state of the "toggle snap" button in Cubase itself. I can make the iPad control the state of the button in Cubase, but pushing the button in Cubase does not translate in changing the state of the button on the iPad.

I'm puzzled. What am I doing wrong, or is it impossible with my configuration?

Kind regards,

Carsten Altena


----------



## ldvierte (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi Carsten, can you post screenshots of the TouchOSC control parameters as well as your Generic Remote line for the toggle? I can try and help.

Luke


----------



## OneManOrchestra (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Luke! Thanks for your reply... bit busy at the moment but will try to make a screenshot today!


----------



## OneManOrchestra (Jan 13, 2020)

Luke, are you saying that it should be possible (you have managed to do so?)?


----------



## jeffreycl (Jan 13, 2020)

Carsten,
I use TouchOSC extensively to control Cubase 10 in Win 10. But, I turned off the feedback to the iPad because I found that when I tried to use faders, the feedback fought the movement and created jumps in the movement. How did you manage to do this?

I scrapped doing what you are trying a while ago, but when I was working on it, I think I had tried using a color change layer tied to a "state". I may have even used a different CC for the "state" layer and a different "state" command in Cubase to send to the iPad. Put the color change layer on top of the button but smaller than the button with the "off" state being the same color as the button and the "on" state being a different color. With the button being larger than the state feedback, then the button will continue to work.
Jeff


----------

